# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Beautiful Pictures

## sargentodiaz

I thought there was a thread on this but I can't find it. I post these on another forum and thought I'd share them here.

----------

Jen (05-10-2017),Old Navy (04-23-2017),S-N-A-F-U (06-25-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Kris P Bacon (01-21-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017),Sled Dog (05-02-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jen (05-10-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Polly (07-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Polly (07-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Polly (07-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Polly (07-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Polly (07-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Polly (07-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Polly (07-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## NuYawka

A pic that I took in downtown Atlanta last summer.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## NuYawka

Do you want actual PICTURES (as your title says) or fake shit (as you're posting)?

----------


## sargentodiaz

[QUOTE=NuYawka;1407622]Do you want actual PICTURES (as your title says) or fake shit (as you're posting)?[/QUOTE

What the hell is FAKE about these?

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Sled Dog (05-02-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

OldSchool (08-25-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Katzndogz

I saved a couple of them.

----------


## Sled Dog

> What the hell is FAKE about these?


Many appear to be photoshopped or heavily filtered and manipulated.

----------


## Katzndogz

Certainly many of them are heavily filtered

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

> Many appear to be photoshopped or heavily filtered and manipulated.


If you don't like them, report them to the Admin or a Moderator and, if they agree, I'll stop posting them. Easier for me.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## NuYawka

It's not that it needs to be reported. It's just that at least eighty-something percent of these "pictures" are not pictures. 

Now if you want a thread of beautiful PICTURES, then just make one. 







jeez

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Northern Rivers

Home....

Error 403 (Forbidden)!!1

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (05-20-2017),Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

valley ranch (05-31-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017),valley ranch (05-31-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017),valley ranch (05-31-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

valley ranch (05-31-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-03-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-04-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-04-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-04-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-04-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## ChemEngineer

This is a beautiful, unforgettable picture, to which I added my comments.

dogs.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Daily Bread (06-20-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Daily Bread (06-20-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Daily Bread

> 


This looks like @texmasters pics of his backyard . Nice

----------

texmaster (06-20-2017)

----------


## texmaster

> This looks like @texmasters pics of his backyard . Nice


You are too kind brother.


I do have some pics that are ok but nothing like the ones here.

----------

Daily Bread (06-20-2017),Strangelove (06-21-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

texmaster (06-22-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

texmaster (06-22-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

texmaster (06-22-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Strangelove (06-21-2017),texmaster (06-22-2017)

----------


## Strangelove

externalhistory.jpg

----------


## Strangelove

20170622_172220.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Strangelove



----------


## sargentodiaz

> 


I'd love some of those seeds right now to plant in my backyard.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-30-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-05-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-05-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-05-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-05-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-05-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-05-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-05-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-09-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

These are stunningly beautiful.

Thank you for posting them

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-09-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> These are stunningly beautiful.
> 
> Thank you for posting them


Every once in a while I come across some really nice ones.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-09-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

@sargentodiaz   Yes, I never say anything and I know I should. So I will say that I enjoy all these pics you post here. Thanks so much! Don't stop.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-09-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz

*I won't!*

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## NuYawka

An actual pic that I took of today's eclipse (with my phone, through solar eclipse glasses)...

----------

Nutsplitter (08-21-2017),sargentodiaz (08-21-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

It was a happy eclipse.

----------

Nutsplitter (08-21-2017),NuYawka (08-21-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

I bet the food's as good as this place looks.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Northern Rivers (09-16-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Dropped anchor here June and July of '90:

pic rangiroa island - Google Search

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-01-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-08-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

I think I may have posted this already

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## ChemEngineer

My favorite dog picture.jpg

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Vienna. Always beautiful for Christmas.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (12-31-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (12-31-2017),Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (12-31-2017),Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (12-31-2017),Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

NASA calling this Heaven's Gate

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

\
Awesome topiary

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (01-31-2018),Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Daily Bread (02-24-2018),Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Daily Bread (02-24-2018),Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Daily Bread (02-24-2018),Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

thNFI3YE1Z.jpgthPMGY2IWD.jpg

----------

Daily Bread (02-24-2018),Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018),sargentodiaz (02-18-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Daily Bread (02-24-2018),JMWinPR (02-19-2018)

----------


## JMWinPR

Where do you find these, are there any credits or locations? Thanx many times over

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Where do you find these, are there any credits or locations? Thanx many times over


All come from Google+

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

99440624_602ae82cea.jpg Montauk Pt NY Lighthouse

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018),sargentodiaz (02-24-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

6a00d8341c91bb53ef0120a4cd7a09970b-pi.jpg
Sunrise Montauk Pt

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018),sargentodiaz (02-24-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

2a29a365525f175484167f6858ad7d4e.jpg
Surf casting North side Montauk Pt Lighthouse at sunrise. Almost heaven

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

ontherocks1.jpg
Off the submerged rocks, South side Montauk Pt

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Daily Bread (03-11-2018),Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018),Kris P Bacon (02-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Daily Bread (03-11-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> 


Mushroom flash back! 
 like a magic Easter egg hunt!

----------

Daily Bread (03-11-2018),Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018),sargentodiaz (02-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## Fly Paper

Barcelona 2016

IMG_20160510_150503.jpg

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-17-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-17-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

I love foggy mornings

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-17-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-17-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

South China

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (04-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

A fire rainbow

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018),Madison (06-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018),Madison (06-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018),Madison (06-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (06-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (06-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

How much time is spent watering the flowers?

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018),Madison (06-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018),Madison (06-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (06-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (06-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018),Madison (06-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (07-09-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (07-09-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (07-09-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-11-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018)

----------


## MrMike

@HawkTheSlayer

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018),Madison (07-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer


Omg, Mike!
That Persian is just like my kitty I lost today.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018),Madison (07-25-2018)

----------


## MrMike

> Omg, Mike!
> That Persian is just like my kitty I lost today.


Awww...  :Sad5: 

That picture just seemed right

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Awww... 
> 
> That picture just seemed right


Wow. You must have ESP. I will save it along with some pictures of him @Madison framed up for me a while back. It's been a very tough week for me. So much grief.

----------

Madison (07-25-2018),MrMike (07-24-2018)

----------


## MrMike

> Wow. You must have ESP. I will save it along with some pictures of him @Madison framed up for me a while back. It's been a very tough week for me. So much grief.


Hang in there buddy!

----------

Madison (07-25-2018)

----------


## Madison

> Omg, Mike!
> That Persian is just like my kitty I lost today.


Just for you and the little white boy you loved so much @HawkTheSlayer 

FE_15_S9-4980D_W1_SQ.jpg

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Just for you and the little white boy you loved so much @HawkTheSlayer 
> 
> FE_15_S9-4980D_W1_SQ.jpg


Thank you, Maddie!

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018),Madison (07-25-2018)

----------


## Polly



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-29-2018)

----------


## Polly



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018)

----------


## Polly



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-29-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018),Madison (07-28-2018),Polly (07-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018),Madison (07-28-2018),Polly (07-27-2018)

----------


## MrMike



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018),Madison (07-28-2018),Polly (07-27-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Highwaymen paintings, done by a group of black men in Fl in the 50's and 60's they sold for a pittance from their cars. Now highly sought after, cheapest I ha
ve seen was 260$ some fetch over 3k.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018),Polly (07-27-2018)

----------


## Lummy

To sargentodiaz:

This is the largest collection of really spectacular images I've ever seen. Thank you. It has been a pleasure to view them. Are they your creation, and do they have a back story you'd care to relate?

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018)

----------


## Lummy

> 


Wow.  :Glasses9:

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018),Polly (07-27-2018)

----------


## Polly



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-28-2018)

----------


## Polly



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018),sargentodiaz (07-29-2018)

----------


## Polly



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018),sargentodiaz (07-29-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> To sargentodiaz:
> 
> This is the largest collection of really spectacular images I've ever seen. Thank you. It has been a pleasure to view them. Are they your creation, and do they have a back story you'd care to relate?



I simply collect them from Google+

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## Svante

.
beautiful picture

----------

sargentodiaz (08-06-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

Pandy Town, Oakridge, Roatan:

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (09-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (10-03-2018),Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## ChemEngineer

Mercy David Spareth Saul's Life.jpg

Mercy:  David Spareth Saul's Life, by Richard Dadd
Getty Center, Los Angeles

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Joe Hallenbeck (10-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

https://preview.redd.it/x4mywhyxbzr1...=webp&8df46239

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://preview.redd.it/td55p1ad2rr1...=webp&e54dd9fa

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Rita Marley

Jonesville, Roatan.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Ed D



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Rita Marley

The Mosquito (Miskito) Coast as seen from Roatan, Bay Islands 45 miles away:

----------

Mike L Angelo (01-02-2019)

----------


## Mike L Angelo

Black sand beach on the Big Island, Hawaii...

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Mike L Angelo (01-03-2019)

----------


## MrMike



----------

Mike L Angelo (01-03-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

https://preview.redd.it/fys90grwdj82...=webp&b93cea10

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## wbslws

Eagle.png

----------

sargentodiaz (01-18-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Ed D



----------

sargentodiaz (01-27-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------


## Ed D



----------


## Ed D



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Beautiful pictures.  Here in Ocala today its 48 degrees and has been dark grey and raining all day.  These pictures are certainly a ray of sunshine

Thanks

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Attachment 40446

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Valencia, Spain.jpg
Valencia, Spain

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful picture.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Flowers2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Cave of Kameya in Chiba, Japan.

----------

IvanLeFou (07-23-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

My jigsaw puzzle for today



  And another jigsaw puzzle

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Another puzzle

----------


## sargentodiaz

Today’s puzzle

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Mast General Store serves the community of Valle Crucis deep in the mountains of North Carolina. The store was established in the late 1800s and is considered an historic site today.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

I was able to upload and put together these jigsaw puzzles in 7 second incriments.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Fall.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg Beautiful2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.png

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

